# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Milinovićeve izjave u Dubrovniku

## anddu

Cure ako niste vidjele evo link na današnje izjave ministra http://dulist.hr/content/view/8632/128/
Vjerojatno će o tome biti i u drugim vijestima i na TV-u

----------


## zedra

Eto luđaka!! Što više reći?? On ocito nije pri sebi!

----------


## Pinky

"Ministar zdravstva i potpredsjednik Vlade Darko Milinović izjavio je danas u Dubrovniku kako želi da se svi parovi koji idu u inozemstvo okušati sreću u umjetnoj oplodnji, jave direktno njemu, pokušavajući demantirati da je Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji kojeg javnost kritizira rigidan."

bome bi i tribali, cisto da ga izludimo. jedva cekam dan kad ce kradeze otici u ropotarnicu povijesti...

----------


## Šiškica

nisu mu sve ovce na broju

----------


## taca70

Ja bih mu se javila bez problema ali vec sam imala prilike s njim razgovarati  i covjek mi je rekao da trebam ici u Sloveniju okusati svoju srecu tamo jer ovdje nisam uspjela.

----------


## Ginger

:Evil or Very Mad: 
tom liku stvarno nisu sve na broju 
kako može tako i toliko lagati?  :Mad:

----------


## Snekica

Moram priznati da u životu nisam pogledala toliko dnevnika koliko u ovih nekoliko dana :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Neeee, ovo postaje prestrašno, ne mogu to više čitati... :Evil or Very Mad: 
Bolje da šutim da opet ne budem editirana... Jer bi mogla svašta reći

A stvarno bi se trebale jedna po jedna javiti njemu, čisto da ga izludimo i zatrpamo mu inbox :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

A sad se moram nasmijati- upravo je na RTL-ovim vijestima bila njegova izjava gdje kaže: ''Imamo 2-3, 4-5% više trudnoća''.  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ma koliko je to točno dragi naš ministre???

----------


## Snekica

jeste li znale da ima 3 do 4, hm, 5 do 6% više trudnoća... neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

sorry, 2-3, 4-5 %

----------


## Sela

Ja banula u sobu bas kad je to izjavljivao,i iz aviona je jasno da covjek *LAZE*

----------


## ina33

Kad će ovaj mrak završiti i zakon se vratiti stručnjacima koji razumiju posao...

----------


## anddu

K'o da je na tržnici pa se pogađa - 2,3,4,5...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma ne razumijem kako ga i kradeze može trpiti, jer za razliku od ostatka kradeze ekipe, on laže neuvjerljivo. Trebao bi bar na neki tečaj glume...
Da nije tragično bilo bi smiješno...  :Sad:

----------


## loki

Nažalost naš ministar je balvan sistem, lanac oko vrata i dizanje utega.
Jedino što bi ne njega nego Kosor natjeralo da razmisli je okupljanje mase ljudi uz potporu drugih stranaka i hrpe novinara koji bi to pratili te  da se to prezentira u svim medijima.
Sjetite se što ih je bar malo uzdrmalo afera BAJS, BAJS, BAJS koju su zataškali.

----------


## missixty

Ajmo svi ispred ministarstva.... pa kad već želi razgovor oči u oči pred kamerama... neka mu bude.
Joj zar nas baš on treba dodatno ponižavati, kao da nam nije dosta patnje! Kako sam ljuta...

----------


## ivarica

> Ajmo svi ispred ministarstva.... pa kad već želi razgovor oči u oči pred kamerama... neka mu bude.
> Joj zar nas baš on treba dodatno ponižavati, kao da nam nije dosta patnje! Kako sam ljuta...



ako ste spremne doci, ja cu odma sad pocet organizirat, a sutra ranom zzorom u policiju prijavit skup

----------


## kiara79

ja sam ZA... :Yes:

----------


## ZAUZETA

nema puno sreće od takve gungule pred ministarstvom,  pa to i žele unijeti zbrku i konfuziju jer na kraju će žene ispasti razvikano jato a ministar će opet kao deus ex machina dati završnu riječ sa svojim brojkama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam za to da mu se piše što više pisama i šalje na sve ove adrese koje je Pino postala na Građanima, pa novinari mogu prebrojati ako on već ne zna matematiku!

----------


## BHany

ako se možemo skupiti to bi ipak pokazalo da smo lica...osobe, a ne samo pisma...svatko sa svojom pričom

ima li vas koji bi došli?

naravno i pisma..obavezno!

----------


## barbyRI

divljakaaaaa,da te bog oslobodi.......... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

hmmmm...očito baš i nismo složne... :Sad: 
ajde curke,trebamo se izboriti same za sebe...da, očito moraju vidjeti lica ....i shvatiti da smo i mi ljudi ,a ne komad papira...činjenica je i da je javnost podijeljena...jako puno ljudi nema pojma zašto je zakon loš i što mi hoćemo,a ministar kao lokalni šerif  se na svaku našu izvuče...mi koje smo žrtve u toj priči znamo da laže i pravi budale od ljudi koje nitko nije vidio(osim pojedinaca-svaka im čast)...uključimo se,dignimo glas i izborimo se za naše pravo,a ne da nas takav stvor gazi...
ima ovih novinara koji su na našoj strani ili samo žele dobru priču ...ne znam...ali nisu ni oni svemogući...curke pokrenimo se...mislim da je bilo DOSTA!!!!

----------


## Bebel

Smrad...

----------


## pino

eh kad bi se bar skupilo makar 5 ljutih zena...

----------


## jo1974

ja sam za masovno okupljanje ispred ministarstva,pobuna ma više neznam šta ,toliko sam izrevoltirana što nas netko toliko gazi i to samo što želim biti majka ,a što sam zbog lječničke pogreške izgubila bebu i još dvije trudnoče poslje to nikome pa ništa ma mogla bi ga sad ugrizti

----------

